# die/dat & woordgroepen



## YellowOnline

[Een omschrijvende titel vinden was in dit geval niet echt eenvoudig.]

Vandaag las ik de volgende, curieuze zin in een artikel van De Standaard:



> Al die mensen kregen een voorstel tot minnelijke schikking, dat 250 euro  bedroeg voor de bijzitters en 500 euro voor de voorzitters.



De "dat 250 euro bedroeg" neem het geslacht aan van "[het] voorstel". Zelf zou ik "die 250 euro bedroeg" geschreven hebben, op basis van "[de] minnelijke schikking". Graag had ik graag wat andere meningen hieromtrent.

Voor de Nederlanders moet ik er bij vermelden dat een _minnelijke schikking_ een begrip uit het Belgisch recht is. Die _schikking_ is hier een zelfstandig naamwoord en geen werkwoord (vergelijk ww. 'eten' met zn. 'eten'). In bovenstaande zin lijken ze het echter als werkwoord gebruikt te hebben.


----------



## Suehil

'Tot minnelijke schikking' is m.i. slechts de beschrijving van het voorstel.  Voor mij is het 'het voorstel.... bedroeg'.


----------



## YellowOnline

Suehil said:


> 'Tot minnelijke schikking' is m.i. slechts de beschrijving van het voorstel.  Voor mij is het 'het voorstel.... bedroeg'.



Ook als ik het herformuleer als volgt?



> Al die mensen kregen een voorstel tot boete, dat 250  euro  bedroeg voor de bijzitters en 500 euro voor de voorzitters.



In de gegeven context zijn "[de] boete" en "[de] minnelijke schikking" te verwisselen (wat juridisch niet helemaal klopt, maar daar gaat het hier niet over).


----------



## Suehil

Het hangt ervan af of je 'voorstel tot minnelijke schikking (of boete )' als één begrip ziet.  Ik durf niet te beweren dat ik gelijk heb, alleen dat ik het wél zo zie.  Ik ben benieuwd wat de deskundigen zeggen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou ook "die" gebruiken, waarschijnlijk beïnvloed door de nabijheid van zowel "boete" als "schikking" en ook omdat het bedrag zowel op het voorstel als op de hoogte van de boete of schikking kan slaan.


----------



## Joannes

Ik had ook _die _verwacht maar ik vind het niet fout.


----------



## bibibiben

_Bedragen_ heeft als betekenis _een zekere maat of hoogte bereiken_ en gaat naar mijn idee daarom beter samen met _schikking_. Het lijkt me gebruikelijker om het over de hoogte van een schikking te hebben dan over de hoogte van een voorstel. Ik zou dus ook _die 250 euro bedroeg_ verwachten, niet _dat 250 euro bedroeg_.


----------



## Timidinho

Eens met bibibiben.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben het ook eens, maar bij ons is een 'voorstel tot MS' zo'n vaststaand, courant begrip dat je de 'dat' kunt aanvaarden. Het is  zelfs een eufemisme: er valt toch weinig over te onderhandelen!


----------



## ghorbani77

woooov . thanks


----------

